# How is the fit on Burton Moto?



## FlashmasterT

My advise, don't buy boots online if you haven't tried em on before.. 

shoe: globe encore 2 size 10
boot: burton moto size 11


Try before you buy :thumbsup:


----------



## xDOTY

Will do! Thanks!


----------



## herzogone

My son has last year's Burton Moto and likes them. He likes the Speed Zone laces and they seem to fit him pretty well even though he has high insteps (basically thick feet in his case). He previously had a pair of Northwave Reigns, but they cut into his instep and got very hard to put on before he even outgrew them in length. I noticed that one of the laces started to cut through the leather of the hand-grip a bit already, but it doesn't seem to be a problem yet.

Also, while I would never try to push anyone to buy boots online without trying them, I will add that it did work for me. I suspect the reason I didn't have a problem is that I am easy to fit (my feet are pretty typical in terms of width/thickness/arch for their length). Though if you have ever had difficulty finding footware that fits or are unsure of your size, I would suggest trying things on, ideally with some knowledgeable help.


----------



## xDOTY

Thanks! I am going boot shopping tomorrow, well actually boot "sizing" tomorrow. I will right down prices and model names, with sizes that fit. I hope to find better deals online after getting my size down from specific models.


----------



## xDOTY

Hey guys! Quick update! Went boot sizing today and lough and behold I bought something way over my $109 budget boot, a Ride Anthem BOA. The BOA is great and quick, plus these were super light, and were not bulky and quick to put on. Thanks for your guys' help. I got them in a size 11, just to last me in case of a little growing, and I am actually wearing them now to break them in. BTW, I wear a size 10 in Vans.


----------



## casper3043

better than the burton moto...just went to a local Dick's sporting store and saw them there. they feel cheap, look cheap, have minimal adjustments, pretty stiff. please go try or see any boots you buy in person. you're really taking a gamble on it.


----------



## AWNOW

xDOTY said:


> Hey guys! Quick update! Went boot sizing today and lough and behold I bought something way over my $109 budget boot, a Ride Anthem BOA. The BOA is great and quick, plus these were super light, and were not bulky and quick to put on. Thanks for your guys' help. I got them in a size 11, just to last me in case of a little growing, and I am actually wearing them now to break them in. BTW, I wear a size 10 in Vans.


Hopefully you bought it from the brick and mortar or at least let the guy helping you try on boots know you didn't intend to purchase from him.


----------



## xDOTY

AWNOW said:


> Hopefully you bought it from the brick and mortar or at least let the guy helping you try on boots know you didn't intend to purchase from him.


oh no! It was a small family owned place and I brought a list of boot names, and he saw it, got them all out and let me take my time walking and tightening and flexing. I told him my price range and even got a few more out I didn't even know about that were on my list. Turned out to be between the Ride somethings with the two straps on top, and these BOAs. The BOAs felt lighter and more comfy, so I got them, he even let me try on goggles and things even when I was done, taking his time to let me try them each on. I tried on EG2s because I wanted to know if nice sphericals were worth it, and they didn't fit, then tried EG2.5s and too small, not enough vision over my cylindrical, then I tried on VonZipper Fishbowls, HOLY GEEZUS. Perfect fit, not ANY frame in my view. I would have bought the wrong goggles online if it wasn't for him being patient letting me try different things on. He even called other stores to ask if I wanted any other colors. I didn't have the money but next year, those fishbowls, will be MINE.


----------



## pawel

Dont buy Moto boots they suck. I had them, worst boot i ever used. They come loose all the time, not much padding on the buttom and not very water proof, got wet easily.


----------



## xDOTY

pawel said:


> Dont buy Moto boots they suck. I had them, worst boot i ever used. They come loose all the time, not much padding on the buttom and not very water proof, got wet easily.


I didn't. Look at the post above yours.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

well i recently bought the burton moto they seem fine to me... but obv the snow hasnt fallen yet...


----------



## xDOTY

Yea, I bought Ride Anthem BOA's.


----------



## basso4735

xDOTY said:


> Yea, I bought Ride Anthem BOA's.


I bought the previous year anthems last year and used them last season. I like them as well.


----------



## ctk9

casper3043 said:


> better than the burton moto...just went to a local Dick's sporting store and saw them there. they feel cheap, look cheap, have minimal adjustments, pretty stiff. please go try or see any boots you buy in person. you're really taking a gamble on it.


Stiff? These things are noodles. I got a pair last season and they felt all right for the few few times, but my feet eventually started to hurt. I'm kind of upset I didn't spend the extra cash (I didn't have it anyway) and grab something nicer. Got some ZF1's on the way. Can't wait.

Shoe size = 11
Burton moto = 11.5


----------



## pawel

xDOTY said:


> I didn't. Look at the post above yours.


I know that but there might other people reading this post also with the same question!


----------



## ace9213

I got the burton moto for this year. havent ridden with them yet but they feel super comfy on my feet. they arnt super stiff. they are like a 3/10. i also got some inserts put in them cause my feet have pretty high arches and it made them 100x better. so far they feel good to me. hopefully they are good once i take em out


also size 11 vans
size 10.5 moto


----------



## herzogone

To follow up from my earlier post, my son has about 30 days of use on his and they have held up fine so far, aside from the lace cutting into the hand grip a bit, which hasn't caused any problem yet. I agree with ctk9 that it is a soft boot (Burton rates it a 3 out of ten for stiffness and reviews support this also). That said, my son finds them much more comfortable than his old Northwave Reigns, I believe owing to the better fit for his high-instep. Anyhow, I think comfort is largely subjective and should be evaluated individually. I should have clarified previously that I think it does fit smaller than labeled as ctk9 said. I believe my son wears half-a-size larger than his measured foot size.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

ace9213 said:


> I got the burton moto for this year. havent ridden with them yet but they feel super comfy on my feet. they arnt super stiff. they are like a 3/10. i also got some inserts put in them cause my feet have pretty high arches and it made them 100x better. so far they feel good to me. hopefully they are good once i take em out
> 
> 
> also size 11 vans
> size 10.5 moto


What are these inserts ? What are thy used for ? Just asking because my moto feels real comfy but after an hour the toes of one of my feet feels slightly numb when I wear them in the house


----------



## ace9213

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> What are these inserts ? What are thy used for ? Just asking because my moto feels real comfy but after an hour the toes of one of my feet feels slightly numb when I wear them in the house


They are by the company superfeet. They make all sorts of shoe products. Here is a link to the pair I got. 
Superfeet Premium Insoles : Green : Insoles for all of your footwear and activities. Skiing, hiking, running, soccer and work.
They help by keeping the boot from packing out and obviously comfort. I was talked into getting them by a Burton rep in the store. He said he swore by them and uses them in every boot he rides. He said he has never gone back since he started using them a few years back. I said ah what the hell might as well get them for only $40. They put them in and they made the boot feel so much better for me.



Here are other insoles they make all with different applications. 
http://www.superfeet.com/products/


----------



## xDOTY

pawel said:


> I know that but there might other people reading this post also with the same question!


ah ok  thx


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

ace9213 said:


> They are by the company superfeet. They make all sorts of shoe products. Here is a link to the pair I got.
> Superfeet Premium Insoles : Green : Insoles for all of your footwear and activities. Skiing, hiking, running, soccer and work.
> They help by keeping the boot from packing out and obviously comfort. I was talked into getting them by a Burton rep in the store. He said he swore by them and uses them in every boot he rides. He said he has never gone back since he started using them a few years back. I said ah what the hell might as well get them for only $40. They put them in and they made the boot feel so much better for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are other insoles they make all with different applications.
> Superfeet Premium Insoles : Insoles for all of your footwear and activities. Skiing, hiking, running, soccer and work.



so pretty much take out the burton insole and replace with the one int he link is what you did ?


----------



## casper3043

ctk9 said:


> Stiff? These things are noodles. I got a pair last season and they felt all right for the few few times, but my feet eventually started to hurt. I'm kind of upset I didn't spend the extra cash (I didn't have it anyway) and grab something nicer. Got some ZF1's on the way. Can't wait.
> 
> Shoe size = 11
> Burton moto = 11.5


stiff in certain areas mostly because of the BOA lacing system (pressure points). for those that think this boot is comfy, you should really go test fit some other boots around. you might change your mind.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

they keep saying its the best selling boots for the past 8 years.... must be some reason everyone keeps buying them xD


----------



## ace9213

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> so pretty much take out the burton insole and replace with the one int he link is what you did ?


Yep!

............


----------



## ctk9

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> they keep saying its the best selling boots for the past 8 years.... must be some reason everyone keeps buying them xD


They're cheap and sold at Dick's.


----------



## casper3043

ctk9 said:


> They're cheap and sold at Dick's.


and ppl think all burton is great...


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

casper3043 said:


> and ppl think all burton is great...


by no means do i mean burton are the best or anything... just saying if they can have great sales meaning the boot may not be amazing or the best ones... but they are still being sold cause people think they are still comfortable / worth the money... At least thats the reason i picked it up... tried it on in store... felt comfortable... it was on sale for cheap and they are the first boots i own.... even tho i'm not a beginner snowboarder... more intermediate just never owned my own boots or board


----------



## FlashmasterT

casper3043 said:


> stiff in certain areas mostly because of the BOA lacing system (pressure points). for those that think this boot is comfy, you should really go test fit some other boots around. you might change your mind.


I tested different models and different brands, and the moto felt most comfy to me  Also I don't ride a lot, 2 weeks in the mountains and some fridge riding, so a as far as quality of the boot, I don't think I'll have any problems with that for a couple of years 

(altough thanks to this forum i'd really like to try some Nike boots  )


----------



## pawel

For me Moto boots were only comfortable for the first day of use. It was my first boot so I learned now.


----------



## xDOTY

FlashmasterT said:


> I tested different models and different brands, and the moto felt most comfy to me  Also I don't ride a lot, 2 weeks in the mountains and some fridge riding, so a as far as quality of the boot, I don't think I'll have any problems with that for a couple of years
> 
> (altough thanks to this forum i'd really like to try some Nike boots  )


Lol yea, nike boots seems awesome from what I hear. The BOA's can be tight in some areas but I feel no pressure points with my Ride Anthems. If u are parking, just loosin it, don't twist so much, if you want super stiff and responsive then twist a lot and you are set. Plus, it is super fast


----------

